# Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking for some help on some good places to fish for speck around the perdido pass area. any help would greatly be appreciated. I have been catching specks in hammock bay, but have had no luck in the past week.


----------



## Flatz Addict (Nov 28, 2009)

*RE: Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)*

Hey brother, I hear the boat is nice! I look forward to seeing you again soon . Maybe its not the location its just your tactics. Come see me @ West Marine on Barrancas ave. dec16 at 6pm and maybe we can teach you a few tricks of the trade . Brother Mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*RE: Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)*

Soldiers creek, palmetto creek and Ingrams Bayou will start to see a bigger showing of trout around now especially after this front. As far as Perdido Pass goes and the surrounding area like Ono Island and such they have gone quite cold and the other night while fishing lights we caught several reds and a lot of white trout but only 2 specks.

Plenty of fish down there but not as many specks. If its numbers you want go to the pass and fish for sheepshead or go out off the beach and find the bait schools, the bull reds have been very consistent lately.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

*RE: Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)*

Here's an incident I once witnessed . . . I was killing some time on cold Christmas vacation back in the mid 90's hanging out under the Perdido Pass bridge watching a local guide with a 4 man charter group fishing in the eddy of the first bridge support on the west sideduring anincoming tide. They were free lining large live shrimp right up in eddy, if the bait moved out of the eddy, he would have them reel up and re-present it. About every 10-15 minutes "BAM" they would get a HUGE speckled trout, never a small one, only huge gator trout. The bridge support is very close to the seawall, but, the current would never allowtrying this from shore, they were fishing straight down, no weight, only a very large live shrimp. I stayed and watched for a long time and saw at least 8 caught. I haven't seen trout that size since a trip with my Dad to the Chandeleur Islands when I was 14! Someone should try this when the weather turns cold!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*RE: Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)*

Bent, those troutwill bein there fall and winter but are VERY fickle. Sometimes they are there but most times they are not. One thing about though is like you said they are ALL HUGE! I've never caught a trout in perdido Pass under 5lbs and most have been 6 1/2 to 8


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

*RE: Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)*

What time of day was it and were there any other fish that they were catching. And do I did to fined a ramp closer to the ICW to get there or can I get there for wolf bay boat ramp. I have a big fual tank on my boat.



I herd someone say that they were catch trout in weeks bay at the mouth to fish river.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*RE: Is there any good places to speck fish around the perdido pass(alabama point area)*

Bon secour river as been good. I'm going to find out on Saturday with a couple buddies in our kayaks. I will let you know how it went. Fish river will be getting better and better as the weather gets colder. One downside to fish river that usually prevents me from making the drive is that most of the trout you catch are small.


----------

